# Salt Sub Contractor Needed In Central NJ



## snowproblem (Sep 20, 2003)

Looking for someone to salt appx. 9 sites in Edison, NJ.
Please PM or call (732) 921-3373

Joe


----------



## nextdoorlabor (Aug 16, 2005)

hey that sounds like it could work im goin to school 10 mins down the road, do you still need salters this season? what kinda rig are you looking for. get back to me thanks
-Matt


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey Matt,
Just a warning to you or anyone else who is thinking of dealing with Snowproblem (aka: Joe, aka: deadbeat), *DON'T WORK WITH THIS GUY.*
I did sub work for this guy last winter and he still owes me money. Keeps stalling and giving me excuses. I am in the process of filing court paperwork to get that money. Let my troubles with this F#$% be a lesson to you.


----------

